# Vivarium Rocks



## spike76 (Jun 12, 2007)

Am getting a pair of Desert Iguana's at the weekend and their vivarium is looking rather bare, currently I have a couple of hides for them but waant to get some rocks to put in there to smarten the place up a bit. Does anyone know where I should start looking?


----------



## onlymem8 (Jun 26, 2007)

hi ya 
i got some real nice rocks from a place called N and C think its short for nicolson and clark think thats how its spelt N and c is dotted about the place there a bit like travis perkins crossed with BnQ

have a look in this pic you can kinda make out the rocks i will post a better one for you in the tomorrow


----------



## onlymem8 (Jun 26, 2007)

i found another pic on my computer of the rocks


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

looks like somoene cooked an egg on that rock


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

That viv is nicely decorated 



DragonKeeper said:


> looks like somoene cooked an egg on that rock


Glad i am not the only one :lol:


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Your local stonemason's. Either Yellow Pages or if you go to your local cemetary and look for a masons name carved on the back of a modernish headstone, you'll probably find a few. I worked for a mason for 2 years and we had loads of nice pieces of stone and granite lying around. 
I have 2 large pieces in my tank that I have cut hides out of with a stone bridge connecting them. 2 entrances on each. Looks the dogs nuts, even tho I do say so myself.
Onlymem8 I've got some very similar rocks like yours in my fish tank, nice aren't they, but expensive.


----------



## onlymem8 (Jun 26, 2007)

slither said:


> Your local stonemason's. Either Yellow Pages or if you go to your local cemetary and look for a masons name carved on the back of a modernish headstone, you'll probably find a few. I worked for a mason for 2 years and we had loads of nice pieces of stone and granite lying around.
> I have 2 large pieces in my tank that I have cut hides out of with a stone bridge connecting them. 2 entrances on each. Looks the dogs nuts, even tho I do say so myself.
> Onlymem8 I've got some very similar rocks like yours in my fish tank, nice aren't they, but expensive.


 
yer they wasnt cheap but i managed to get a deal from N n C, they were selling them for £18 for a big rock, but after telling them that they had no chance selling the small ones for the same amount as the big ones, they sold all of the ones in the pic for £12, they did at first still want £18 each lol, the £18 ones were huge compared to what i got


----------

